# Rum Suggestions



## mkelson

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Jul-15-02 AT 10:42 AM (CDT)]I am new to rum as a sipping drink to accompany fine cigars.

The drinks that I usually enjoy with cigars tend to be a little sweeter. Cognacs and B&Bs are my current favorites, and I'd like to try rum, but am having some difficulty finding a "sipping" rum to my taste.

Here are the ones I have tried and what I like or dislike about them:

Pyrat Plantars XO - Yummy. Sweet and smooth, spice and molasses flavors.

Ron Zacapa Centenario - Yummy. Top notch. Very smooth, easy to sip, not a lot of heat on the tongue. Aftertaste of molasses and vanilla.

Ron Pampero Aniversario - Not as smooth to sip, sweet, but more brassy. A little hot on the tongue.

HC7 - I can't really sip this one full strength. It needs a spash to open up, and for sipping I still prefer the Pyrat or the Zacapa. Makes great mojitos, though!

I'm looking for something sweet and smooth in the $40-$50 price range that doesn't make one blow fire through one's nostrils after taking a sip.

Suggestions, anyone? :9


----------



## poker

does this help? LMAO!

RumFest 2001 Award Winners

RUMFEST 2001 - SUPER-PREMIUM CATEGORY 

ALL GOLD AWARD WINNERS (In order of ranking)) 
Ron Zacapa Centenario - Licorera Zacapaneca - Guatemala 
Ron Zacapa Centenario XO - Licorera Zacapaneca - Guatemala 
Industrias Pompero - Venezuela - Ron Anejo Aniversario 
Santa Teresa 1796 - Ron Santa Teresa - Venezuela 
Solera 1893 - Licorera Quezalteca - Guatemala 


RUMFEST 2001 - PREMIUM CATEGORY 

GOLD AWARD WINNERS (Judges Choice) 
Ron Barcelo Imperial - Barcelo & Compania, C por A - D.R. (1) 
Industrias Pompero - Venezuela - Ron Anejo Premium Gold (2) 
Admiral Rodney - St. Lucia Distillers - St. Lucia (3) 
Cockspur VSOR 12 Year - Hanschell Inniss - Barbados 
Black Seal Rum - Gosling Brothers - Bermuda 
Old Brigand Black Label - R.L. Seale & Co Ltd - Barbados 
Cavalier 1981 Vintage Antigua Rum - Antigua Distillery Ltd - Antigua 
El Dorado 12 Year Old - Demerara Distillers Ltd - Guyana 
Sunset Premium Rum - St. Vincent Distillers - St. Vincent 
Aniversario - J. Armando Bermudez - Dominican Republic 
Finest Aged 10 Year OId - R.L. Seale & Co Ltd - Barbados 
Cacique Milenium - Seagram De Venezuela - Venezuela 
El Dorado Special 15 Year Old - Demerara Distillers Ltd - Guyana 
Sea Wynde Pot Still Rum - Great Spirits Company - USA 

SILVER AWARD WINNERS 
Cockspur 1639 - Hanschell Inniss - Barbados 
Cacique 500 - Seagram De Venezuela - Venezuela 
Cockspur Classic Reserve - Hanschell Inniss - Barbados 
Doorly's XO - R.L. Seale & Co Ltd - Barbados 
Bacardi 8 - Bacardi Corporation - Puerto Rico 
Old Brigand 10 Year Old - R.L. Seale & Co Ltd - Barbados 
Whalers Rum - Hawaiian Distillers - Honolulu 
Ron Colonial Reserva Especial - Licorera Quezalteca - Guatemala 
Tortuga Gold Rum - Tortuga Rum Company - Cayman Islands 
Mount Gay Extra Old - Mount Gay Distilleries - Barbados 
Ole Nassau Yer Ho - Burns House - Bahamas 
Prestige Premium Gold - Travellers Ltd - Belize 
Ron San Miguel Anjamento 7 Year Old - Ron San Miguel - Ecuador 

BRONZE AWARD WINNERS 
Selecto - Ron Santa Teresa - Venezuela 
Blackbeard's Special Reserve - Grand Cayman Bottlers & Blenders - Cayman 
Legend 14 Year Old - Caroni (1975) Ltd - Trinidad 
Centenario 12 Year Old - Flor De Cana - Nicaragua 
Don Q Grand Anejo - Destilleria Serralles - Puerto Rico 
Clarke's Court Extra Old Grog - Grenada Sugar Factory - Grenada 
Special Old Cask - Caroni (1975) Ltd - Trinidad 


RUMFEST 2001 - REGULAR CATEGORY 

GOLD AWARD WINNERS (Judges Choice) 
Travellers Ltd - Belize - One Barrel Refined (1) 
Seagram de Venezuela - Venezuela - Cacique Anejo (2) 
Matusalem & Company - Florida - Classic Black Cuban (3) 
Don Lorenzo Gold Reserve - Burns House - Bahamas 
Industria Licorera Quezalteca, S.A. - Guatemala - Ron Botran Oro 
Jack Malantin Dark Rum - Burns House - Bahamas 
Barbados Gold - R.L. Seale & Co. Ltd - Barbados 
Don Lorenzo Dark Reserve - Burns House - Bahamas 
Trois Rivieres 1989 - Distilleres Agricoles De Sante - Martinique 
Ron Anejo Selecto - J. Armando Bermudez - Dominican Republic 
Captain Bligh Golden - St. Vincent Distillers - St. Vincent 
Clarke's Court Special Dark Rum - Grenada Sugar Factory - Grenada Sugar Factory 
Ron Botran Oro - Licorera Quezalteca - Guatemala 

SILVER AWARD WINNERS 
Sunset Extra Golden Rum - St. Vincent Distillers - St. Vincent 
English Harbour Pure Antigua Golden Rum - Antigua Distillery Ltd - Antigua 
Jack Malantin 5 Year Old Special - Burns House - Bahamas 
Sugar Cane Brandy - Mount Gay Distilleries Ltd - Barbados 
Gran Reserva - Ron Santa Teresa - Venezuela 
Flor De Cana 4 Year Old - Flor De Cana - Nicaragua 
Granado (Gold) - Destileria Ron Granado - Puerto Rico 
Refined Eclipse - Mount Gay Distilleries Ltd - Barbados 
Ron D'Oro - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd - St. Lucia 
Don Q Anejo - Destilleria Serralles - Puerto Rico 
Anejo 5 Year Old - Ron San Miguel - Ecuador 
Cavalier Antigua Dark - Antigua Distillery Ltd - Antigua 
Black Label 5 Year Old - Flor De Cana - Nicaragua 

BRONZE AWARD WINNERS 
New Orleans Rum - Celebration Distillation Corp - USA 
Special Barbados Rum - R.L. Seale & Co. Ltd - Barbados 
Old Brigand Barbados Rum - R.L. Seale & Co. Ltd - Barbados 
Carta Oro 5 Year - Matusalem & Company - Florida 
Felicite Gold - Caroni (1975) Ltd - Trinidad 
Soca Rum Dark - Belfast Estates - Dominica 
Blackbeard's Dark Rum - Grand Cayman Bottlers & Blenders - Grand Cayman 
Bounty Rum - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd - St. Lucia 
Chick Charney Gold - Burns House - Bahamas 
Cavalier Antigua 5 Year Old - Antigua Distillery Ltd - Antigua 
Cockspur 5 Star - Hanschell Inniss - Barbados 
Ron Llave Oro Supremo - Compania Ron Llave - Puerto Rico 
El Dorado 5 Year Old - Demerara Distillers Ltd - Guyana 


RUMFEST 2001 - WHITE CATEGORY 

GOLD AWARD WINNERS (Judges Choice) 
Cockspur Five Star White - Hanschell Inniss - Barbados (1) 
Carta Blanca - Ron Santa Teresa - Venezuela (2) 
Cacique Premium White - Seagram de Venezuela - Venezuela (3) 
English Harbour White - Antigua Distillery Ltd - Antigua 
Ron Botran Etiqueta Blanc - Licorera Quezalteca, S.A. - Guatemala 
Don Lorenzo Light Reserve - Burns House - Bahamas 
Bacardi Silver - Bacardi Corporation - Puerto Rico 
Palo Viejo - Barcelo Marques & Co. - Puerto Rico 

SILVER AWARD WINNERS 
Soca Rum White - Belfast Estates - Dominica 
El Dorado Superior White - Demerara Distillers Ltd - Guyana 
Sunset Light Rum - St. Vincent Distillers - St. Vincent 
Grenado White - Destileria Ron Grenado - Puerto Rico 
Añejo Blanco - Barcelo & Co. C por A - Dominican Republic 
Mount Gay Premium White - Mount Gay Distilleries Ltd - Barbados 
Crystal White - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd - St. Lucia 
Flor De Cana Extra Dry White - Flor De Cana - Nicaragua 

BRONZE AWARD WINNERS 
Cristal Parrot Light - Travellers Ltd - Belize 
Clarke's Court Superior Refined Light - Grenada Sugar Factory - Grenada 
CSR White - Cane Spirit Rothchild Ltd - St. Kitts 
White Magic - Caroni (1975) Ltd - Trinidad 
Rhum Blanco - La Mauny - Martinique 
See-Thru White Rum - Mount Gay Distilleries Ltd - Barbados 
Carta Plata - Matusalem & Company - Florida 
Cavalier White - Antigua Distillery Ltd - Antigua 


RUMFEST 2001 - SPICED & FLAVOURED CATEGORY 

GOLD AWARD WINNERS (Judges Choice) 
Ti Tasse - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd / WILCO - St. Lucia (1) 
Nutz N Rum - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd / WILCO - St. Lucia (2) 
Cafetto De Botran - Licorera Quezalteca - Guatemala (3) 
Cacoa Creole - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd / WILCO - St. Lucia 
Orange Bliss - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd / WILCO - St. Lucia 
Clarke's Court Lemon Rum - Grenada Sugar Factory - Grenada 
Don Lorenzo Mango Rum - Burns House - Bahamas 
Seventh Heaven - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd / WILCO - St. Lucia 
Ron Botran Extra Light Limon - Licorera Quezalteca - Guatemala 
Don Q Limon Citrus - Destilleria Serralles - Puerto Rico 
Limon Rum - Flor De Cana - Nicaragua 
Creme La Caye - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd / WILCO - St. Lucia 
Blackbeard's Orange Rum - Grand Cayman Bottlers & Blenders - Cayman 

SILVER AWARD WINNERS 
Ole Nassau Coconut Rum Liquer - Burns House - Bahamas 
Limon - J. Armando Bermudez - Dominican Republic 
Tropical Lady - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd / WILCO - St. Lucia 
Ricardo Pineapple Rum - Burns House - Bahamas 
Ricardo Banana Rum - Burns House - Bahamas 
Malibu Lime - Hanschell Inniss - Barbados 
Rum Jumbie Liquer - Jumbie Trading - St. Maarten 
Blackbeard's Banana Rum - Grand Cayman Bottlers & Blenders - Cayman 
Don Lorenzo Banana Rum - Burns House - Bahamas 
Coconut Rum Dark - Cane Spirit Rothschild (CSR) - St. Kitts 
Nance Liquer - Travellers Ltd - Belize 
Ricardo Coconut Rum Rum - Burns House - Bahamas 
Ole Nassau Banana Rum Liquer - Burns House - Bahamas 

BRONZE AWARD WINNERS 
Don Lorenzo Coconut White - Burns House - Bahamas 
Coconut Rum White - Cane Spirit Rothschild (CSR) - St. Kitts 
Cardamond - Licorera Quezalteca - Guatemala 
Ron Cacique Lemon - Seagram De Venezuela 
Don Lorenzo Coconut Dark - Burns House - Bahamas 
Cristal Parrot Lemon Rum - Travellers Ltd - Belize 
Blackbeard's Spiced Rum - Grand Cayman Bottlers & Blenders - Cayman 
Noa Noa Tahitian Rum - Bishop's Imports - California 
Ole Nassau Pineapple Rum Liquer - Burns House - Bahamas 
Kweyol Spiced Rum - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd / WILCO - St. Lucia 
Kokonut Rum - St. Lucia Distillers Ltd / WILCO - St. Lucia 
Foursquare Spiced Rum - R.L. Seale & Co. Ltd - Barbados 


RUMFEST 2001 - OVERPROOF CATEGORY 

GOLD AWARD WINNERS (Judges Choice) 
Don Lorenzo 151 Proof - Burns House - Bahamas (1) 
Cockspur 151 Dark - Hanschell Inniss - Barbados (2) 
Old Brigand 151 Proof - R.L. Seale & Co. Ltd - Barbados (3) 
Cavalier 151 - Antigua Distillery Ltd - Antigua 
Cruzan Gold 151 - Cruzan Rum Distillery - USVI 
British Royal Navy Imperial Rum - Great Spirits Company - USA 

SILVER AWARD WINNERS 
Clarke's Court Pure White Rum - Grenada Sugar Factory - Grenada 
Barcelo 151 Proof - Barcelo & Compania, C por A - Dominican Republic 
Cockspur 151 White - Hanschell Inniss - Barbados 
Denros Strong Rum - St. Lucia Distillers - St. Lucia 
Don Q 151 - Destileria Serralles - Puerto Rico 

BRONZE AWARD WINNERS 
Bounty Crystal 151 - St. Lucia Distillers - St. Lucia 
Stallion Puncheon - Caroni (1975) Ltd - Trinidad 
Blackbeard's Overproof Rum - Grand Cayman Bottlers & Blenders - Cayman 
Sunset Very Strong Rum - St. Vincent Distillers - St. Vincent


----------



## seagarsmoker

Now this is one heck of a list! lol
I have had a few listed and the Cockspur VSOR & 1639 are excellent.


----------



## Brandon

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Jul-15-02 AT 01:34 PM (CDT)]I couldn't really suggest more than you already mentioned. I love the Ron Z and Pyrat XO myself. I'm not a big fan of HC7 either. Some others I'd suggest might be Flor de Cana 12 year(?)(pronounced 'canya'), Mt. Gay Extra Old, and Appleton Estate Extra.


----------

